# new pics of some new sticks



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

I've been doing some turning.Used Ash,walnut,a little slice of purple heart and some turquoise..The one with paws is going to a benefit for the local animal shelter..


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Nice looking work rdemler. The animal shelter going to raffle off the stick?


----------



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks..I'm sending that one and three others of diamond willow and cedar with paw inlays..I hope they get something for them..


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm sure they will, great job and wonderful cause!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

well done


----------



## rdemler (Jun 11, 2014)

thought I'd post an update on the sticks for the shelter benefit..4 sticks took in 260.00 for the shelter.Feels better than selling them..I'll be doing it again..2 were cedar with turquoise inlays,1 was diamond willow,and one was turned ash with turquoise paw prints..Have a great day..


----------



## Alaska Rabologist (Jun 27, 2014)

Very nice..... Great contribution for a fantastic cause...... Many thanks.....


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

That's great! That buys a lot of supplies for needy animals!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Those look great. Nice work.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Good turning! Turning is my favorite way to make a stick!


----------

